# Roubaix Pro or Pinarello F4:13



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I’m thinking of building my dream bike this fall and for the frameset have been looking at the Pinarello F4:13 or a Specialized Roubaix Pro. Any thoughts on how these compare? 

As to intended use, my riding plans and goals are; I’m on a pace to ride 2k this year, I’ve done one duathlon this spring and plan to do a few more, I’m now training to do a tri and plan to do one or two centuries but most of my riding is 15 to 30 miles rides on local rural roads. Thoughts????


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

You're likely to get lots of positive feedback on the Roubaix Pro, especially in this Specialized subforum. For instance, I LOVE mine. But, having said that, the only way you will be able to determine which bike YOU will like more is to test ride both bikes after having each of them fitted to you. Hopefully, you'll be able to find a LBS that sells both bikes so that you can ride them back-to-back.

Best of luck with your decision making.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I love my Roubaix!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> I’m thinking of building my dream bike this fall and for the frameset have been looking at the Pinarello F4:13 or a Specialized Roubaix Pro. Any thoughts on how these compare?
> 
> As to intended use, my riding plans and goals are; I’m on a pace to ride 2k this year, I’ve done one duathlon this spring and plan to do a few more, I’m now training to do a tri and plan to do one or two centuries but most of my riding is 15 to 30 miles rides on local rural roads. Thoughts????


I agree with jsf regarding test rides and fit (_very_ important), but beyond that IMO the Roubaix is the better quality frameset at a lower price. Also, for your intended purposes I think, long term, you'd be happy with the Roubaix. 

Not to muddle the choices, but seeing as your rides are 15-30 miles, unless you need the added HT length, I'd consider the Tarmac as well. Handling is a shade quicker with a little more road feel, but still comfortable.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I've test rode a Tarmac Expert and it a super bike but not ALL my rides are 15-30 miles, I rode 66 miles Saturday. Still, I like the Tarmac but think the Roubaix just might be a better choice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

marknelson said:


> I've test rode a Tarmac Expert and it a super bike but not ALL my rides are 15-30 miles, I rode 66 miles Saturday. Still, I like the Tarmac but think the Roubaix just might be a better choice.


Understood. I still think the Roubaix is the better option of your original two. The Pinarello has a two year warranty (it took some digging to find it on their website) versus a lifetime warranty on the Spec. Also, notice that the Pin is a monocoque frame where the Roubaix uses Az1, resulting in a stiffer, lighter frame - if that's of consequence to you. 

My two cents, but good luck with your search!


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

You are kinda' comparing apples and oranges. The 4:13 is probably closer to the Tarmac in that it is a pretty aggressive frameset. The Specialized will definitely come with a better seat, no matter which model you would choose.

Also, don't forget aesthetics. I am personally not a fan of sloping top tubes (but, I love the Tarmac - go figure!). But, you have to like what you decide upon, either way. I sit and stare at my bike even when I can't ride (yes, my wife knows).

In the end, you must make yourself happy. Test rides would be ideal. Fit is critical. Pinnarello's have notoriously long top tubes. So, sizing may not be a direct correlation between the brands. 

Finally, I am relatively impartial. I own a Specialized mountain bike. Or, maybe I could be biased...


----------



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

I'm in agreement with Tod here. The F4:13 is more like the Tarmac than the Roubaix. With that being said, the Roubaix is still plenty fast and can be set up aggressively as well. Believe me, it's not like if you were riding a Roubaix with a bunch of people on Tarmac's and F4:13's you wouldn't be able to keep up. I hear so many people make the Roubaix sound like some old fart comfy bike and it's far from that. Yeah it's comfy, but it sure doesn't hold you back at all.

About a year and a half ago, I was decding between these two bikes also. I loved the look of the Pinarello and was really hoping I was gonna love the feel and ride of it also. The local Pinarello dealer did not have an F4:13 in my size at the time so I didn't get to ride it. I ended up going to the Specialized dealer in my area with the thoughs of looking into the Tarmac. They had me ride both the Tarmac and the Roubaix. I knew as soon as I rode the Roubaix, that was the bike for me. I didn't even consider going back for the Pinarello. 

Have fun researching your new bike!


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

get a roubaix sl-2


----------

